
Introducing Load Balancing and Intelligent Failover with Cloudflare - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-load-balancing-intelligent-failover-with-cloudflare/
======
WordSkill
These seem to be terrific new features, I am surprised that Cloudflare
announcements get such a muted reaction on HN these days.

To really hit it out of the park, and get people excited again, Cloudflare
should introduce a $10 per month Extended Validation SSL cert, to sit
alongside the $5 per month dedicated SSL certs they introduced last month.

It may seem trivial but, when recommending Cloudflare to non-technical
clients, that green bar would be the perfect starting point to perk up their
interest and carry their attention through to the other advantages.

My hunch is that EV certs, priced reasonably, would be the tipping point that
persuades an unprecedented number of sites to shift over to Cloudflare and,
once onboard as paying customers, it becomes a no-brainer decision for them to
pay for other features too.

